# Looking for nice pics of 67 seats with headrests



## 67GTONUT (10 mo ago)

Now that I have my 3 point seatbelts installed I want to tackle the next part of the safety equation.....

Headrests.....

Before I pull the trigger on the AMES headrest kit..... Can I get some nice photos of our 67 seats with the headrests?

I appreciate it


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

67GTONUT said:


> Now that I have my 3 point seatbelts installed I want to tackle the next part of the safety equation.....
> 
> Headrests.....
> 
> ...


Looks like they fit to the outside back of the seats. The '68-72 go through the tops of the seat backs and the seats are designed with a formed edge that accepts a plastic insert tube that the head rest adjusting bars slide into, all neatly hidden by the chrome covers. I was planning on adding head rests from a 1969 Cutlass S I had, but the plastic tubes needed for the swap were different between the Olds and my '68 Lemans and the repop tubes from OPGI *said to fit/work *were nowhere close - probably a Chevy part that they figured would work because of A-body cross-over use. They said they would take them back, but shipping was on me and not worth the refund. So recovered my seats without head rests.

Check out these PY posts:






Headrest Conversation Assemble For Cars That Did Not Come With Headrest: 66 - 67 GTO - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together


Headrest Conversation Assemble For Cars That Did Not Come With Headrest: 66 - 67 GTO Interior TECH



forums.maxperformanceinc.com










Photos of Headrests and Shoulder Belts - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together


Photos of Headrests and Shoulder Belts 66-67 GTO Tempest & LeMans TECH



forums.maxperformanceinc.com





Pic 1 is the top of the bucket seat frame - 1968 Lemans. The holes are for the plastic inserts.
Pic 2 is the top of the 69 Cutlass S. The holes are different shape sized.
Pic 3 is plastic insert tubes the head rest post slide into. Factory Cutlass on right and repop black replacement said to work - not even close.
Pic 4 is how the inserts fit/attach to the top of the seats.
Pic 5 is how the insert fits down into the seat and is held in place at the base.


----------



## 67GTONUT (10 mo ago)

Thank you for the info.....

Yeah..... Installation does not seem bad on the 67 seat....

But the first PY thread does bring up the one concern I have...... Does the headrest in a 67 really offer any increase in safety? The headrest does not seem high enough or close enough to your head to help.

I would like to see some pics with the headrest extended up a little...... bonus points for person sitting in seat....


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

67GTONUT said:


> Thank you for the info.....
> 
> Yeah..... Installation does not seem bad on the 67 seat....
> 
> ...


Look at the photo of the 1966 convertible with tonneau cover option. You can see how high the bucket seats are and where they position on the man's back. I don't think the head rests will be extending up high enough to offer any true safety advantage. More for looks in my opinion or maybe if you are 5' tall, or don't have a neck.


----------



## 67GTONUT (10 mo ago)

Yeah 

so…..

next option….

Scat ProCar seats…..


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

67GTONUT said:


> Yeah
> 
> so…..
> 
> ...


Depends on your physical size and what style. I drive a Kenworth big truck and the foam molded seats in it have these, what I call "wings" on the sides that are supposed to secure you in place. I am 6'4" 250 lbs and all they did was jam into my back/kidneys and all the bouncing around going down the road would have me in discomfort. I took a saws-all and cut off the foam wings since my boss was not going to replace the seat with one that actually fit me.









Scat Procar seats--any good?


I'm looking at these Scat seats http://www.summitracing.com/parts/SCA-80-1100-51L/ If anyone has used them I would like to know if they are well-made, comfortable, etc. Also if there is a better place to buy them than Summit or Jeg's. Thanks.




www.chevelles.com





Read post #2

If you are really that concerned about safety in a crash, most likely a front end crash will push the steering column up into your chest and crush you, or your head will slam the steering wheel and crack your skull. Passengers will typically slam their heads on the dash and take out teeth or sustain head injuries. No airbags on these cars and the dash padding is minimal at best - there is still a steel dash behind it.

If you don't have a shoulder belt to hold you in, you may see the hood scoop up close as you are thrown through the windshield and out onto the glass - you won't feel the glass shredding your skin because by the time you hit the ground it will be curtain time.

Don't forget about the possibility of the seat ripping out of the floor as they are not well anchored and the bolts holding the track to floor are not very generous in my opinion. Even if you have head rests, a hard impact to the rear could cause the seat to simply rip out of the floor.

If you get T-boned at the door, depending on the speed of the impact, there is no additional safety bar inside the doors like the later cars were mandated and you probably will walk away with lifetime injuries or take that eternal dirt nap.

That all said, if safety is of concern, you want to add shoulder belts well anchored (or 5-point racing harness), anchor the seat tracks much better than factory, add a roll bar/cage that has the safety brace/tube that goes from the roof to the floor along the driver's and passenger seat and swings out when you want to enter/exit the car, and possibly a fuel cell in the event a bad rear-end collision happens and busts open the factory gas tank and you burn alive in the ensuing explosion (it happens all the time in the movies). You should also have real handy, and close by, a fire extinguisher and added battery disconnect in case the engine catches fire or the wiring shorts out somewhere and catches fire.


----------



## 67GTONUT (10 mo ago)

Not looking to get crazy regarding safety….. just looking to cover the basics…..

I love the 3 point belts I just installed…..
And maybe this is as far as I will go realistically….


----------



## 67GTONUT (10 mo ago)

Just found this pic..... ( NOT ME) 

I think the headrest can offer some help..... and if raised up, even more..... 

Like I said before..... our classics will never be anywhere near as safe as newer vehicles..... but if I can do some things to help, I will.....


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

67GTONUT said:


> Just found this pic..... ( NOT ME)
> 
> I think the headrest can offer some help..... and if raised up, even more.....
> 
> ...



I guess if you have a short torso it'll work more effective, but since the retro installation only uses 3 sheet metal screws to attach the head rest slide, don't think it'll do much in the event of a hard rear end collision and your head snaps back into it - just my opinion.

Safety is always a good thing, but these cars were not built as they are today and designed in mind for such. Here in my area, people still die from whiplash and broken necks from rear-end and even side impact collisions at intersections. Been in a couple accidents that messed my neck up, and a former girlfriend got T-boned at an intersection in a car with all the "right" equipment and they had to cut her out of the car. She had to have several neck surgeries and went on on social security disability because her neck was never right even after the surgeries.

If it gives you peace of mind, and no one expects to get into that "big" wreck, then go for it. I am of the mindset that if it is going to happen, it is going to happen and there is nothing I can do about it. The minute you get behind that wheel, *you have made a conscious choice* to put your life in the hands of the many idiots who don't have the common sense to be driving out there with you. Live life each day like it is your last, there are no guarantees other than taxes and death.


----------



## rockdoc (Mar 16, 2009)

Like you, I tried to make my '67 hardtop as safe as possible (LOL). I have a full set of photos I took during installation that I can send you (PM me). The headrests are indeed too low, even when raised to almost full height (you don't want to raise all the way up, or they'll come out). I have had my eye on some neck pillows designed to go on auto headrests on Amazon, and I might give one of these a try. I can find the few I've looked at if you are interested.

Installation was not difficult, but it was involved. I first painted my headrests (which come in black) blue, and they turned out well. They still look like new after almost ten years.


----------



## rockdoc (Mar 16, 2009)

Here are headrests in white (not mine). I don't seem to have any of mine, but I can snap some and send them.


----------



## 67GTONUT (10 mo ago)

rockdoc said:


> Like you, I tried to make my '67 hardtop as safe as possible (LOL). I have a full set of photos I took during installation that I can send you (PM me). The headrests are indeed too low, even when raised to almost full height (you don't want to raise all the way up, or they'll come out). I have had my eye on some neck pillows designed to go on auto headrests on Amazon, and I might give one of these a try. I can find the few I've looked at if you are interested.
> 
> Installation was not difficult, but it was involved. I first painted my headrests (which come in black) blue, and they turned out well. They still look like new after almost ten years.



Thank you...... I would love to see the installation photos....

Totally torn on these now.... I don't expect these to totally solve the whiplash issue..... but if it provides ZERO help then I wont bother....


----------



## 67GTONUT (10 mo ago)

Got them done!!!

I love the look….


----------

